# Construction vocabulary



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

It's a clamp for clamping tapered pieces of wood.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

karma_carpentry said:


> So what is it Peladu? _You don't even want to know what a Google search on that comes up with_, but it's not related to construction/


:laughing: :laughing: I can't even imagine what Google would spit out there.

I am gonna let this one set for a while, let's see if anyone can figure it out, I'll give it an hour or two.

Google = Cheating .............. So this one may actually be Google Proof?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

karma_carpentry said:


> So what is it Peladu? You don't even want to know what a Google search on that comes up with, but it's not related to construction/



I think he tricked ya' into that one, - - now you're on some e-perv list!! :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Maybe it's a cat-trap??


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Tommy got you stumped? It's an 'old time' carpenters name for it.

I am going to look for a picture of it, and yea, may stop and see what Google has to offer while I am at it.:laughing: 

If you don't hear from me for the rest of the night....I'm Busy.....:laughing:


----------



## TonyD (Aug 4, 2006)

Peladu said:


> Tommy got you stumped? It's an 'old time' carpenters name for it.
> 
> I am going to look for a picture of it, and yea, may stop and see what Google has to offer while I am at it.:laughing:
> 
> If you don't hear from me for the rest of the night....I'm Busy.....:laughing:


Thats his OOHH! Face!


----------



## hjm (Aug 26, 2006)

not google proof, but helps if looking for it typed in reverse order.


----------



## hjm (Aug 26, 2006)

not google proof, but helps if looking for it typed in reverse order.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Clam clamp??

Sorry, clampman.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Found a pic, and the technical name for it.

Found one pic, and the clamp was all used and rusted and up for sale on ebay....go figure, you really can find anything there.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

This, my friends, is referred to as a pussy clamp.
Now, what's it used for?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If the picture wasn't as small as a dime, we'd have a better shot.

It looks like one of the plates that go on the side of a tractor trailer for the "T" type hold opens to slide down into to hold the barn doors open while you back up.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

That's the best I can do....but for those who have used one, they will know...trust me.....

You try looking for a pussy clamp on the internet.....:laughing: 

This was the only one I found, old, dried up, and used.....story of my life.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Now, there's a place for the perverts who enter 'pussy' in the search bar to go....


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Peladu said:


> This, my friends, is referred to as a pussy clamp.
> Now, what's it used for?



Stumped, - - stifled, - - stymied, - - stigmatized . . .


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Used in concrete form work, holds the ends of the snap ties at the whalers, technical name is a snap tie clamp it shows it as a tie holder here..

You would beat them down to tighten everything up.

You know, back when Carpenters framed foundations with plywood, 2x4's and some diesel fuel, to keep the cement off of the forms...


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Peladu said:


> Used in concrete form work, holds the ends of the snap ties at the whalers, technical name is a snap tie clamp.
> 
> You would beat them down to tighten everything up.
> 
> You know, back when Carpenters framed foundations with plywood, 2x4's and some diesel fuel, to keep the cement off of the forms...


I thought that is what they were but didn't want to say anything to look stupid. No seriously.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Does anyone know what a spud wrench is?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Big Dave said:


> I thought that is what they were but didn't want to say anything to look stupid. No seriously.



See what you're doin' t' good people around here, Pil?? :laughing:


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Tom R said:


> See what you're doin' t' good people around here, Pil?? :laughing:


WOW.....I is good people.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Debbies posting about dancing in here living room....
Patty is interested in battery's....
And they say the guys have the dirty minds, yea right....


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

Patty said:


> Hey Deb,
> 
> Way to Go!:thumbsup: Thanks for putting us gals on the scoreboard!
> 
> :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy



I told ya we need a highfive smiley! :clap:


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

Jeez - I win one and everyone goes away. I won't dance again I promise. Wait - Willbone likes dancing! :clap: :laughing:


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

how about "concrete dick"? when i was building a church where i pastored, i let this phrase out and then had to field concerns requarding vulgarity. working in both arenas are dnagerous at times.


----------



## TonyD (Aug 4, 2006)

Lets let the ladies take this one.....:laughing:


----------



## TonyD (Aug 4, 2006)

Scott Young said:


> how about "concrete dick"? when i was building a church where i pastored, i let this phrase out and then had to field concerns requarding vulgarity. working in both arenas are dnagerous at times.


Anything to do with the "pussy clamp?"


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

concrete vibrator
Snaptie clamp for concrete forms. 

How about "sarking" ?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Rob 53 said:


> How about "sarking" ?


One of the 7 words you _can_ say on the radio or TV.


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

sarking is a waterproof underlayment on roofs. mostly tile and shake guys i have been around use this word.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Scott Young said:


> sarking is a waterproof underlayment on roofs. mostly tile and shake guys i have been around use this word.


yep. I heard it on another forum.


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

what is a cricket?


----------



## TonyD (Aug 4, 2006)

Is it another term for a cripple stud?


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

not that i know of. i have something different in mind.


----------



## Hammatime (Sep 14, 2006)

Scott Young said:


> what is a cricket?


A cricket is installed between the chimney and the high end of the roof, when the chimney comes up through the roof and below the ridge. It is put there so water and snow will not accumulate there. Hate those things they are a pain to flash.


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

hamma got it.


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

Scott Young said:


> how about "concrete dick"? when i was building a church where i pastored, i let this phrase out and then had to field concerns requarding vulgarity. working in both arenas are dnagerous at times.





> TonyD- Lets let the ladies take this one.....



I will answer this one this weekend. I try to remain professional during the work week :whistling , and the weekend I try not. :innocent:

:laughing:


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

what are whales, wails, wales (spelling???) and what are frogs? how do they relate?

carpenter's term.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's an easy one for ya, and it seems to fit the conversation....

Fat fingered


----------



## Hammatime (Sep 14, 2006)

Scott Young said:


> what are whales, wails, wales (spelling???) and what are frogs? how do they relate?
> 
> carpenter's term.


The only thing I can think of for wale in carpenters terms is the wale in a timber framed boat. The wales were extremely thick timbers stretching from stem to stern along the outside of the frames. The wales fastened the frames in place and thus gave the hull structure greater longitudinal strength. :boat: 

The only thing I can thing of for wales and frogs together is for building seawalls. The wale was the part of the wall that the tie back was attached to. The frogs used to try to get back out of the water, but couldn't and they would drown.:sad:


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

hamma i will give that to you cause i think that is the origin. the wales i was referring to the clamp that attaches to the snap ties, they held a horizontal 2x4 giving the wall greater strength. there was a similar clamp that was called frogs. i can't remember now how the wale was spelled or if it was just called that. either way on our job sites they were more popular than the pussy clamps. we had a toe sack of them in the trailer but we never used them.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

a bung hole wrench is used to open 55gal. drums.


----------



## karma_carpentry (Aug 7, 2005)

okay, how about a "lion trimmer" - it does google so don't do it. I know a couple people talked about it by another name on a carpentry thread recently.

I had a chance to buy an old one for $10 at a yard sale a few years ago and I still kick myself for passing it by. But this old retired carpenter told me it was a lion trimmer and it stuck with me.


----------



## karma_carpentry (Aug 7, 2005)

And how about a 'slick' - sure, I know it's probably an easy one, I know Teetor will get it in a microsecond, but I never saw anyone who had one let alone used it.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

karma_carpentry said:


> okay, how about a "lion trimmer" - it does google so don't do it. I know a couple people talked about it by another name on a carpentry thread recently.
> 
> I had a chance to buy an old one for $10 at a yard sale a few years ago and I still kick myself for passing it by. But this old retired carpenter told me it was a lion trimmer and it stuck with me.



I think it's a guillotine, no??


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

This one is a bit more locale specific, but what is a "crab". It relates to paving in the State of Louisiana, specifically.


----------



## karma_carpentry (Aug 7, 2005)

Tom R said:


> I think it's a guillotine, no??


Exactly, Tom.

I think it might come from a company name, Lion, that made them but it came to be a name for them all.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I know, I know... A slick is a large blade (3" or so wide) on a long handle with a flat sole (like a plane) and is used extensively in Timber framing and boat building. sometimes called a boat builders plane. I use mine a lot. A friend forged it from a car spring.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok probably too easy. A flat bastard or a round son of a b. What am i talking about??


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Rob 53 said:


> Ok probably too easy. A flat bastard or a round son of a b. What am i talking about??


Type of file.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Big Dave said:


> Type of file.



:clap: :clap: :clap: Too easy.


----------

